# 125th Anniversary of The RCD and The RCR - 2008



## DDTremblay (24 Jun 2007)

The RCD and RCR will celebrate their 125th Anniversary in 2008.  There is a joint parade planned for 7 June 2008 on Parliament Hill in Ottawa.


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Jun 2007)

And the practices have begun already, no?  ;D


----------



## DDTremblay (24 Jun 2007)

Thankfully not yet!


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Jun 2007)

DDTremblay said:
			
		

> There is a joint parade planned for 7 June 2008 on Parliament Hill in Ottawa.


That should turn into a send-off parade for the 3 RCR BattleGroup for TF 3-08, no?  And if the writing is on the wall, then it will be Canada's last "combat mission" so that we can go back to being blue-beret wearing impotent targets other missions.


----------



## KevinB (25 Jun 2007)

WOW I just realised that for 31 years of their history The RCR did not have the title, The Second Best English Infantry unit in Canada...   ;D


----------



## Reccesoldier (25 Jun 2007)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> WOW I just realised that for 31 years of their history The RCR did not have the title, The Second Best English Infantry unit in Canada...   ;D


:rofl:


----------



## vonGarvin (25 Jun 2007)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> WOW I just realised that for 31 years of their history The RCR did not have the title, The Second Best English Infantry unit in Canada...   ;D



Wasn't there some other English Infantry Unit that could go for the title?  South Alberta Ranchers or something?  ;D


----------



## 2 Cdo (25 Jun 2007)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> WOW I just realised that for 31 years of their history The RCR did not have the title, The Second Best English Infantry unit in Canada...   ;D



I've got to pass this off to the Royals I work with! ;D

Oh, Happy 125th to both Regiments.


----------



## 3rd Herd (25 Jun 2007)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> WOW I just realised that for 31 years of their history The RCR did not have the title, The Second Best English Infantry unit in Canada...   ;D



Sometimes having too much time while waitting for the last helo to arrive is a good thing. As to the RCR, thank god we are not running across Canada with another birthday card for you.

VP


----------



## vonGarvin (25 Jun 2007)

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> As to the RCR, thank god we are not running across Canada with another birthday card for you.
> 
> VP


Sounds like a great idea!  Why doesn't some high ranking PPCLI officer "make this happen?"  I'm certain that The RCR can return the favour in 2039!


----------



## 3rd Herd (25 Jun 2007)

Captain Sensible said:
			
		

> Sounds like a great idea!  Why doesn't some high ranking PPCLI officer "make this happen?"  I'm certain that The RCR can return the favour in 2039!



History repeating itself!!!!!!!!!!!!! No the RCR can just return the one we already ran to them. Ottawa in somewhere around the 23rd or so of August 2014 would be nice. But as to the exact day we can leave the regimental pundits to sort that out.


VP


----------



## armyvern (25 Jun 2007)

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> History repeating itself!!!!!!!!!!!!! No the RCR can just return the one we already ran to them. Ottawa in somewhere around the 23rd or so of August 2014 would be nice. But as to the exact day we can leave the regimental pundits to sort that out.
> 
> 
> VP



A run to Ottawa to return the Birthday card in 2014?? That's not so far from London now is it. I'll wager 10 bucks they've only got to begin practicing for this in 2009; 5 years work-up ought to do it. Von G will take the lead leg of the journey.


----------



## vonGarvin (25 Jun 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> A run to Ottawa to return the Birthday card in 2014?? That's not so far from London now is it. I'll wager 10 bucks they've only got to begin practicing for this in 2009; 5 years work-up ought to do it. *Von G will take the lead leg of the journey*.


Whoever THAT is, sure, he can run it.  As for me, well, I'll be retired by then (God Willing!)


----------



## armyvern (25 Jun 2007)

Captain Sensible said:
			
		

> As for me, well, I'll be retired by then (God Willing!)



Well now you've gone and cost me 10 bucks with that announcement. Typical RCR.  ;D

Apparently they need to start planning now because you've screwed up my prediction.


----------



## jbeach95 (26 Jun 2007)

For those interested, the RCR kit shop has a commemorative bayonet for the occasion. It can be ordered by those who contribute to the VCP, I believe.

The kit shop's website wasn't working for me, but I found this:
http://www.sheba-imports.com/RCR_125th_Commemorative_bayonet.html


----------



## vonGarvin (26 Jun 2007)

Yes, this is indeed for serving members. I also liked the following warning on the kitshop site:



*WARNING - KNIVES ARE SHARP! *  


;D


----------



## HItorMiss (26 Jun 2007)

Captain Sensible said:
			
		

> Yes, this is indeed for serving members. I also liked the following warning on the kitshop site:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




But...but...but...sharp Bayonets are against the geneva conventions......  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Jun 2007)

Here is the kitshop link: http://www.thercrkitshop.com/index.php?page=products/index.php&indid=690


And who is eligible to purchase the bayonet:

To order the 125 Commemorative Bayonet, you must be:

If currently serving in the Regiment, paying the current recommended rates for the Voluntary Contributions Program.

If retired or remustered, a member of The RCR Association (See "Who Can Join").

All orders are subject to review of Regimental and Association records to confirm membership.


----------



## Michael OLeary (26 Jun 2007)

JDBeach said:
			
		

> For those interested, the RCR kit shop has a commemorative bayonet for the occasion. It can be ordered by those who contribute to the VCP, I believe.
> 
> The kit shop's website wasn't working for me, but I found this:
> http://www.sheba-imports.com/RCR_125th_Commemorative_bayonet.html



Try this page at the regimental website - http://thercr.ca/125bayonet.htm


----------



## Michael OLeary (26 Jun 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Here is the kitshop link: http://www.thercrkitshop.com/index.php?page=products/index.php&indid=690
> 
> 
> And who is eligible to purchase the bayonet:
> ...



http://thercr.ca/organization/the_rcr_assn.htm

*Who Can Join The RCR Association?*

    * Persons who were on the strength of any unit of The Regiment at any time.
    * Members of other Corps and CF branches who were attached to any unit of The Regiment at any time.
    * Members of any units amalgamated into The Regiment or who served with any affiliated unit.
    * The surviving spouse of any person who was eligible for membership.
    * Any other person who may apply for membership whose application is approved by the Board of Directors.


----------



## 3rd Herd (27 Jun 2007)

Last Time Round:


----------



## Teeps74 (1 Aug 2008)

To all the Royals, serving, past, present and future, I would just like to wish you a happy 125th birthday. 

I have served with members of the 3rd and the 1st as a reservist augmentee on operations, and all I can say it has been a pleasure to do so. Good strong, loyal, soldiers all.

Here's to the next 125 years, with honour and pride.

PRO PATRIA


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (1 Aug 2008)

Happy birthday all fellow RCR's, hope to see some of you (former & current) in Kingston this weekend at the reunion, to toast the regiment and toss a few cold ones back. Should be a good time for all.

Also i'd like to wish a happy birthday to our RCD brothers. 

Pro Patria.


----------

